# Does the PAR assessment for Indian MBA grant Masters equivalency with score of 9 ?



## manish41711 (May 19, 2018)

Has anyone got the PAR (Pre-assessment Result) assessment done for their MBA done from India? Does it fall under level 7-8 or Level 9 (Masters equivalency) as per NZ point system (NZQF grade)?


----------



## kazemstein (Jun 13, 2013)

it depends on number of years of your education and recognition of your uni/college/institute.
Say you had 2 years bachelors and 2 yrs of mba they would equate it to level7 = total years of education around 16 years with year 12 counting
say you had 4 years of bachelors and 2 yrs of mba they would equate it to level 9 = total years of education around 17-18 yrs with year 12 counting


----------



## manish41711 (May 19, 2018)

kazemstein said:


> it depends on number of years of your education and recognition of your uni/college/institute.
> Say you had 2 years bachelors and 2 yrs of mba they would equate it to level7 = total years of education around 16 years with year 12 counting
> say you had 4 years of bachelors and 2 yrs of mba they would equate it to level 9 = total years of education around 17-18 yrs with year 12 counting


In my case it is *3 years of Bachelors* and *2 years of MBA*. What do you think would be the final level I get? *7 or 8 or 9* ?


----------

